# Le Mans 24 hr Race 2010



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

I have posted a totally informal meet, in the the Le Mans area. Book your own Ferry crossing & campsite to suit your own needs / choise but lets get a list together so we can maybe meet up for a BBQ / Beers or wine and put the world to right. No commitment at all !! What have you to loose??


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Chris,

I've added me name. Tickets are booked, just need to book the ferry/shuttle.

We're travelling out early Wednesday and coming back on the Monday. 

Don't forget your ***** deterrents for the Sunday :x

If anybody else is interested in Le Mans check out www.beermountain.com. Loads of info on there

Cheers
Alan


----------



## sunshinebus (Sep 7, 2009)

hi we are looking to leave early june for about 2 month and would love to do le mans but cannot seem to find camping tickets on the web site just general admission ?? where did you get yours and which campsite did you choose & why i see there is a motorhome site there too ?


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

If you check out the links in the rally meet list you will find links.


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

sunshinebus said:


> hi we are looking to leave early june for about 2 month and would love to do le mans but cannot seem to find camping tickets on the web site just general admission ?? where did you get yours and which campsite did you choose & why i see there is a motorhome site there too ?


The camping tickets aren't available yet on the website. We booked our camping and entrance ones through "Just Tickets". Their website is

http://www.justtickets.co.uk/lemans/lemans.htm

Give them a ring really helpful people.

I don't think there's a separate camp site for motorhomes.

Cheers Alan


----------

